# Huntsville, AR-LYF,Molly 4-6 yrs.sister to Jane



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

http://www.petfinder.com/shelterSearch/s...sort=&preview=1
About Molly.
Molly, Is about 4 to 6 years old Black and Tan sweet girl.She will need a home that is willing to take her sister Jane.Both house broken and loving girls Molly is up-to-date with routine shots, house trained and spayed/neutered. 
My Contact Info
Madison County Pet Shelter 
2075 Madison 6555 
Huntsville,Arkansas 72740
Phone: 479-738-1505 
Email: [email protected] 
**Molly**








Molly








Will make a seperate thread for Molly's sister Jane.
**Jane-








I posted them based on this:
Due to our limited space there are times that unless we can place an animal in foster care we are unable to keep the animal until the animal can be adopted into a loving home. 
If they should not be here,please move.

Business Hours: Tuesday-Saturday from 9am-2pm, Closed Sunday and Monday


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

bump


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

bump


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

anyone?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Still listed 10/30 7:00 am

Here is a direct link:

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14921220


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks for posting the direct link Lauri & The Gang,I should have rechecked the link I posted.


----------



## CIMARRONGSD (Oct 10, 2009)

Jane and Molly were found wandering around by an individual.
This individual kept them for a week, advertised, no response, so decided to turn them in to the shelter.
The shelter has had them for about a week.

HOWEVER, yesterday 10-30 both Jane and Molly escaped from the shelter. Molly returned this morning, but Jane is still missing.

The shelter contact said that these two were sisters, but one was younger than the other. If they were found wandering around, how would one know that they are sisters and that one was younger ?? Kind of left me to believe that these two were dumped and they know the person that dumped them......


----------



## CIMARRONGSD (Oct 10, 2009)

Both Jane and Molly are still at the shelter.
The shelter told me that they are going to try to contact some rescues in Oklahoma (tulsa, I think).


----------

